# Best Bass setup?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a 96' 200sx and i want somthing that that'll shatter rock. Ok, maybe not that extreme. But i want somthing pretty hot, I'm looking for like 2 or 4 subs, but i'd really like to keep at least SOME of my trunk space for things like a relocated battery and my backpack. What's the best choice? I was going to go with like x2 12" bass tubes at 400w each. But i'm open for suggestions. 

Also, if your making a suggestion, please include amp choices and such.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

price range?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

under $500 say $200 to $300.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

lmao
you can't even get a sub that will "shatter rock" for under $300, much less multiple subs, an amp, wiring, and a box

sorry I don't even know where to start, maybe an RE SE 15 and a Profile AP1040, but after you throw in a nice ported box and wiring you might be over budget. Not too sure if you could fit a ported box for that and still have room in the trunk either, you might have to stick with sealed. In that case you might want to go for a ported RE SE 12 instead.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> lmao
> you can't even get a sub that will "shatter rock" for under $300, much less multiple subs, an amp, wiring, and a box
> 
> sorry I don't even know where to start, maybe an RE SE 15 and a Profile AP1040, but after you throw in a nice ported box and wiring you might be over budget. Not too sure if you could fit a ported box for that and still have room in the trunk either, you might have to stick with sealed. In that case you might want to go for a ported RE SE 12 instead.


Ok that's why i asked, you advise ME as to what i'm going to need to spend.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well based on how you worded your original post, you would probably need to spend closer to $1000 on the substage to get the results you wanted, something like a DD 9515 or 9512 and an assload of power. $200 can't even get you anything decent, $300 opens very few doors, for $500 you can get something reasonable, but not "earth shattering", especially with the limited space we're working with here (less space means more power to get the same results, more power means more money spent on the amp).


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> well based on how you worded your original post, you would probably need to spend closer to $1000 on the substage to get the results you wanted, something like a DD 9515 or 9512 and an assload of power. $200 can't even get you anything decent, $300 opens very few doors, for $500 you can get something reasonable, but not "earth shattering", especially with the limited space we're working with here (less space means more power to get the same results, more power means more money spent on the amp).


so lets say $500 to $700 range what is your opinion?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kicker Solo Baric L7 
Buy the Dual 2 ohm, can be wired to 1 ohm or 4 ohm

Hifonics Brutus BX1000D 1000 watts x 1 into 1 ohm.

That setup right there will run you 490 dollars. But then you need a box, and wiring


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

RE HC  4inches of linear excursion owns you

needs about ~ 4.5cubic foot ported box, and takes 1800w RMS (will hold significantly more)

call RE, they can even build it as a quad-coil (which are banned from any and all soundoff competitions and dB drags, but it'll blast the windows out of the car if you power and install it right 

honestly, for a sub that'll scramble your brains, ballparks $350-$500 for the sub, ~ $70 in materials for the box (if you have NOTHING right now)...and $500-$700 for an amp (usually one that'll do over 1500w, maybe 2000w)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

4" of linear excursion?

not possible, not with that basket, maybe you're thinking 2"? The XXX has more excursion than the HC and it only has 2.5"


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> 4" of linear excursion?
> 
> not possible, not with that basket, maybe you're thinking 2"? The XXX has more excursion than the HC and it only has 2.5"



was it hte XXX? i dont think so

i'll try to find the video. i have it on my comp. it's 4inches....whatever it was (was def RE too)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that prototype can do 4", but it's not out yet, and when it comes out in a year or 2 it will be around $600


----------

